# Man needed surgery after sex with hedgehog



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Man needed surgery after sex with hedgehog*


A Serbian man needed emergency surgery after he had sex with a hedgehog on a witchdoctor's advice.
Zoran Nikolovic, 35, from Belgrade, says the witchdoctor told him it would cure his premature ejaculation.
But he ended up in an operating theatre after the hedgehog's needles left his penis severely lacerated.
A hospital spokesman said: "The animal was apparently unhurt and the patient came off much worse from the encounter. We have managed to repair the damage to his penis."

lmao dear god!


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

"My friend the Witch Doctor, he told me what to do.......ooo-eee--ooo-aah--aah....."

(It's an old song....I'm showing my age.)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

what a prick!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

How long did he last with the hedge hog?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

There is a law on the books in FL stating it is illegal to have sexual relations with a porcupine. After reading this maybe they should add hedgehog too.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Wtf!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, what ever floats your boat


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Was that in Maine


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Mongo said:


> Was that in Maine


lol


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is the hedgehog OK and laughing it up with his friends that he's such a perv he did it with a human?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Serbian? Might this hedgehog lover be a ...mooselimb? Nah, their taste runs more to goats, camels and young boys.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

It's sad, I'll never be able to play Sonic on my computer again without thinking that he was violated.......


----------

